# a few snakewood strikers



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

I'll bet that took a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time to turn all those and not get any cracks.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh myyyyyy.....that's a handfull of awesome there.
Nicely done Jack!!


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree , there awesome. Great job!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 14, 2016)

no cracks...with snakewood the key is to start without any and to turn slowly enough not to create the heat that would cause one to appear. Took me a couple days in the shop but I think I over did it because we have been sick ever since..too much heat...


----------

